# Lampe



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

Last year The Nugz trades it 2nd pick round for NYN 2nd round pick.

So, they lose the chance of drafting Lampe. (Becirovic is a good bet in the middle 2nd round).

I think that they didn´t need to do it.

I think that Lampe, Nene, Skita would be an awesome 2 man rotantion at Pf and C.

They would be the best young big guys in one team.

What do you all think?

Pizzoni


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Lampe doesn't impress me that much. That said, I don't know why it was necessary to throw in that pick in the trade.


----------



## Triskill (Jul 18, 2003)

I agree with Pizzoni. ** But no one will Ever know what talent will be in upcoming drafts, especially in the second round.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

who gives a crap about lampe?


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*who gives a crap about lampe?*

I do, he is going to be an awesome player as shown in summer league play. He already has a better all around game than Melo.

The guy should have been a lottery pick and might be the best player of this draft at 18 years of age.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Holdup, he has a better all-around game than Carmelo? Wow. Are you a New York fan? Lampe slipped from a lottery pick to the second ****ing round. Get a damn clue.


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

There is absolutly no way Lampe has a better overall game then Melo. How did Lampe do in summer legues i saw the first few NY games and he was terrible. But it is my duty to support him and the knicks being a native new yorker. So i have to hope he turns into the "next dirk nowitski". I dont even think hell play in NY for 2 years with the buyout situation.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Lampe is actually playing pretty good in the summer league but to say he has a better overall game than Carmelo is attrocious.


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

TURN ON THE LAMPE :grinning:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Right...


----------



## Nugs#1 (Jul 2, 2003)

Lampe is a small forward. He doesn't play inside at all... The Knicks have had to force feed him shots on the block in the summer league. His game is: he runs the floor well, can handle it a bit and will knock down the open perimeter j. He wouldn't fit that well in the Nuggets system because of the backlog at SF.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*All-tourney team as a just turn 18 years of age*

My comment stands, lampe is a better all-around player and would have fit better with Nuggets.

Yeah, he started out bad but quickly picked it up and ended up being one of the top players in summer league play. 

He will contribute in many ways to the Knicks, rebounding, passing and shooting.

Melo is too much of a ball hog and will be easy to defend. The Nuggets had there best game without him. I think Jeff trapagnier
is a better all around player too and should start over Melo.

Lampe stats:
17.2 PPG
7.0 RPG
2.4 APG
32.4 MPG

Lampe tore it up at the summer league.

" His steady improvement over the two-week summer league has given the Knicks reason to think he can play some minutes this season once his contract buyout is completed" knicks organization


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: All-tourney team as a just turn 18 years of age*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> My comment stands, lampe is a better all-around player and would have fit better with Nuggets.
> 
> Yeah, he started out bad but quickly picked it up and ended up being one of the top players in summer league play.
> ...


You're retarded. Seek mental help immediately.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

*A few things*

1. Lampe didn't slip to the second round because of lack of talent.

2. His game is nowhere near as polished as melo' he doesn't even know what position he will play. He doesn't know how to position himself for rebounds or defend really well.

3. He actually does have a post game. He has a terrific baby hook shot.

4. It's light the Lampe. Not turn on the Lampe.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

^^^ what he said.

As a knicks fan Im not gong to sit here and say that lampe is better than melo cause thats just crazy. I watched melo play with syracuse and i think he is the best player of the draft hands down, just watch him work. But lampe is no joke either, the guy can flat out score, he does have an inside game which includes his already famous baby hook, he has good footwork and he can handle the ball. The only downside that i have really heard about him is that he is not great at playing defense, but he is adjusting rather quickly and may become better with time (the teams over seas are not known for teaching good one on one defensive skills). Right now i like to think of him as a rich mans Keith Van Horn. So im certainly happy with are acquiring of Lampe especailly with the 30th pick, when i think talent wise he was good enough to be a top ten.


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

*Re: All-tourney team as a just turn 18 years of age*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> My comment stands, lampe is a better all-around player and would have fit better with Nuggets.
> 
> Yeah, he started out bad but quickly picked it up and ended up being one of the top players in summer league play.
> ...



Uh, actually Carmelo "tore it up" as well. He averaged 20ppg. Im not sure what his rebounding and assists numbers were but i would be surprised if they wern't better than Lampe's. As for the Trapagnier comment, what in god's name has he ever done to make you think he is half the player Carmelo is?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: All-tourney team as a just turn 18 years of age*



> Originally posted by <b>plasticman23</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, actually Carmelo "tore it up" as well. He averaged 20ppg. Im not sure what his rebounding and assists numbers were but i would be surprised if they wern't better than Lampe's. As for the Trapagnier comment, what in god's name has he ever done to make you think he is half the player Carmelo is?


It's benficia. Don't mind him, he's crazy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: All-tourney team as a just turn 18 years of age*



> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> It's benficia. Don't mind him, he's crazy.


No benfica defends all white players no matter what, because he doesn't like when he feels they get disrespected. But in one respect he is right, that Lampe will be a very good player in this league, better than Melo that is a stretch to say that as of right now, down the road who knows, big men always seem to trump swingmen.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

have any of yall seen lampe play outside of what he has done in the summer league?

so far many people are just going on hype, which is odd because when it comes to guys like lebron, many are quick to try and take him down a couple notches


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: All-tourney team as a just turn 18 years of age*



> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> No benfica defends all white players no matter what, because he doesn't like when he feels they get disrespected. But in one respect he is right, that Lampe will be a very good player in this league, better than Melo that is a stretch to say that as of right now, down the road who knows, big men always seem to trump swingmen.


Well, that explains a lot than cause he's said some crazy stuff. Everyone is entitled to his or her opinion I guess. 

I'm sure Lampe will be a fine player but I just don't see him having the potential of Carmelo, who could be a lethal scorer for years to come. He's one dimensional, but his one dimension is tight.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: All-tourney team as a just turn 18 years of age*



> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, that explains a lot than cause he's said some crazy stuff. Everyone is entitled to his or her opinion I guess.
> ...


Melo has shown that he can be an Alex English/Elvin Hayes kind of scorer if he is the go-to guy. I expect him to be a better version of Jerry Stackhouse offensively, but I don't think he has the all-around game to lead Denver to championships (playoffs definitely), the reason why I say that is because he doesn't do as many things as the other great swingman seem to naturally have. But he can score and score so more. 

Oh yeah and once you understand that about benfica you will understand what is posts are usually about before you even read them.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: All-tourney team as a just turn 18 years of age*



> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Melo has shown that he can be an Alex English/Elvin Hayes kind of scorer if he is the go-to guy. I expect him to be a better version of Jerry Stackhouse offensively, but I don't think he has the all-around game to lead Denver to championships (playoffs definitely), the reason why I say that is because he doesn't do as many things as the other great swingman seem to naturally have. But he can score and score so more.
> ...


Alex English was tight. But yeah, I just don't see Carmelo contributing all-around. I think he has all-around potential but he just likes to score. Luckily, we could use some scoring. But as far as getting to championships, that's going to be on the shoulders of Nene, Skita, and Dre.


----------

